# Do Australian expats believe the euro crisis will be solved by the end of 2012?



## Jon_Danzig (Jul 28, 2012)

I asked UK government member, Jo Johnson, MP, brother of London Mayor Boris Johnson, if Britain could be a number one economy again. He said no. In fact, as a country he said Britain is just going to get poorer and poorer relative to other countries. And the reason? He said it's because the UK only has a population of around 60 million. This doesn't quite make sense to me, as Australia only has a population of around 23 million, and yet the IMF recently predicted that Australia would be the best performing major advanced economy in the world over the next two years


----------

